# Mein Tablet PC ist langsamer als Windows 3.11? :(

## ConiKost

Hallo Leute!

Langsam verzweifel ich hier.

Ich habe einen Stylistic 2300 Tablet PC hier. (P1-233MMX Mobile, 160MB Ram, 80GB HDD 5.400 2.5)

Ich habe x.org 7.2 drauf mit dem neomagic Treiber (NeoMagic 128XD). Funktionieren tut es soweit.

Aber alles ist so ultra lahm. Sogar Windows 98 ist 10x schneller.

Ich würde aber schon gerne Linux drauf nutzen.

Ich habe Fluxbox installiert. Fluxbox startet ansich relativ flott. Aber dann fangen die Probleme an. Wenn ich nun z.B. xterm starten will, brauch das Programm sage und schreibe knapp 60 Sekunden bis es da ist. In der Zeit von 60 Sekunden kann ich garnix mahcen. So als ob das Teil gefrezeed wäre. Nur die Maus bewegen geht.

Zudem kann ich mit Audacious keine MP3s flüssig abspielen. Das geht nur auf der Konsole einwandfrei z.B. mit mpg123.

Ich habe auch XFCE4 probiert, das Ding ist aber so grottenlahm, da kann ich erstmal nen Kaffee Trinken bis es gestartet ist.

Hat jemand ein Tipp warum das ganze soo ultra lahm ist? Sogar mein Desktop P2-233 ist 10x schneller (und ich glaub kaum, dass nur der unterschied P1 zu P2 sowas ausmacht). Oder muss ich mich damit abfinden, dass der P1-233 so lahm ist?

----------

## hoschi

CPU-Cache aktiviert?

DMA-Modus aktiviert?

----------

## force4

Ich hatte vor kurzem das Problem, dass DMA bei meiner Festplatte nicht aktiviert war, deshalb lief auch alles im Schneckentempo. Vielleicht liegts daran?

edit://Ups, zu langsam.

----------

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Laut hdparm ist -d1 (DMA) aktiviert.

Im Bios ist External Cache auf Enabled gesetzt.

----------

## doedel

Also mein 200Mhz P1 Laptop tut wunderbar mit FLuxbox sowie mit IceWM.

Ist Konsole auch so lahm oder nur in X? Wenn ja, dann würde ich mal andere Treiber versuchen (vesa,vga) und schauen ob du unnützes oder zu wenig in der xorg.conf hast.

----------

## ConiKost

Naja was heißt Konsole unter X?

Unter dem "echten" ttyX ist es ok.

Unter X dauert nur das Laden so lange! Die Konsole, wenn die unter X erstmal geladen ist, ist genauso schnell wie unter ttyX!

Hier ist meine xorg.conf

Der Treiber "vesa" bringt keine Verbesserung!

```
# Fujitsu Stylistic 2300

Section "Files"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

  FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/util"

EndSection

Section "Module"

  Load          "i2c"

  Load          "bitmap"

  Load          "ddc"

  Load          "dri"

  Load          "extmod"

  Load          "freetype"

  Load          "glx"

  Load          "int10"

  Load          "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "ST2300 Tastatur"

  Driver        "kbd"

  Option        "CoreKeyboard"

  Option        "XkbRules"              "xorg"

  Option        "XkbModel"              "macintosh"

  Option        "XkbLayout"             "de"

  Option        "XkbVariant"            "nodeadkeys"

  Option        "XkbOptions"            "lv3:lwin_switch"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "ST2300 Maus"

  Driver        "mouse"

  Option        "CorePointer"

  Option        "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

  Option        "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"

  Option        "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "ST2300 Pen"

  Driver        "fpit"

  Option        "Device"                "/dev/ttyS2"

  Option        "BaudRate"              "19200"

  Option        "MaximumXPosition"      "6860"

  Option        "MaximumYPosition"      "5414"

  Option        "MinimumXPosition"      "125"

  Option        "MinimumYPosition"      "345"

  Option        "InvertY"

  Option        "TrackRandR"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier    "ST2300 TFT"

  Option        "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  Identifier    "MagicGraph 128XD"

  Driver        "neomagic"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Device        "MagicGraph 128XD"

  Identifier    "ST2300 Screen"

  Monitor       "ST2300 TFT"

  DefaultDepth   16

  SubSection "Display"

     Depth      8

     Modes      "800x600"

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

     Depth      16

     Modes      "800x600"

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

     Depth      24

     Modes      "800x600"

  EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Standard Layout"

   Screen 0     "ST2300 Screen" 0 0

   InputDevice  "ST2300 Tastatur"

   InputDevice  "ST2300 Maus"

   InputDevice  "ST2300 Pen"

EndSection

```

----------

## ConiKost

Interessant ...

```
ST2300 ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 5

model           : 8

model name      : Mobile Pentium MMX

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 234.374

cache size      : 0 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 mmx

bogomips        : 472.03

clflush size    : 32

```

Ist das normal, dass da 0KB Cache steht?

Wenn ich den Tablet PC starte zeigt mir das Bios "512KB L2 Cache found"

----------

## doedel

Hmm also 0KB sieht mir genauso komisch wie 512KB für nen P2 aus.

```

...

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+

...

cache size      : 256 KB

...

```

Versuch mal ohne die xorg.conf zu starten. Da macht er dann eine automatische Config, wenn das funktioniert, dann weisst du ja worans sicher liegt.

//EDIT: Halt, L2=512 kann gut sein, ist der externe Cache. Das ist ja auch /proc/cpuinfo. Ich guck schnell mal im Laptop nach (auch ein P1/MMX/200Mhz).

//EDIT2: Ich hab auch 0KB dort stehen.

----------

## hoschi

Hat der Pentium-1 überhaupt Second-Level Cache?

----------

## doedel

L2 hat wahrscheinlich so ziemlich jede CPU. Internen haben nicht alle (l1).

----------

## ConiKost

Jup, ihr habt Recht. 512KB L2 Cache sind extern  :Wink: 

Und nu?

----------

## doedel

 *Quote:*   

> Versuch mal ohne die xorg.conf zu starten. Da macht er dann eine automatische Config, wenn das funktioniert, dann weisst du ja worans sicher liegt. 

 

Hast du das schon gemacht?

----------

## ConiKost

 *doedel wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Versuch mal ohne die xorg.conf zu starten. Da macht er dann eine automatische Config, wenn das funktioniert, dann weisst du ja worans sicher liegt.  
> 
> Hast du das schon gemacht?

 

Dumme Frage, wie mach ich das?

----------

## doedel

Einfach die Datei löschen/umbenennen  :Wink: 

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Habe das nun mal gemacht ... jetzt kommt ein Oops ... ist reproduzierbar  :Sad: 

Bild: http://myblackbox.net/quickupload/upload/console.png

Wenn ich die ganzen dort aufgelisteten Module davor entlade, kommt der selbe Fehler, nur dass dann dort die Module nicht mehr stehen ...

----------

## doedel

Hmmm. Komisch. Wie hast du deine Xorg-Config gemacht?

Noch eines, mach mal ohne FB.

----------

## ConiKost

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Hmmm. Komisch. Wie hast du deine Xorg-Config gemacht?
> 
> Noch eines, mach mal ohne FB.

 

Selber geschrieben.

Ohne FB das selbe.

----------

